# Prison on the Hill



## jerm IX (Sep 20, 2011)

I often do a write-up and lots of photos here when i post but this one is too big to remake and C&P doesn't work, and its too good to chop up. so just come on in already...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/09/abandonment-issues-prison-on-hill.html


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

jerm IX said:


> I often do a write-up and lots of photos here when i post but this one is too big to remake and C&P doesn't work, and its too good to chop up. so just come on in already...
> 
> http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/09/abandonment-issues-prison-on-hill.html



Excellent report Jerm and fantastic pictures of an incredible place.
Thanks for sharing!
Well done.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 20, 2011)

Really enjoyed that. All that waiting and watching paid off handsomely...great stuff, Jerm.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2011)

That was amazing! The photos alone each tell a story. 
Don't mean to be all emo, but I'd love to know what it _'felt' _like in there? 
Simply stunning. Well done for waiting it out and hitting at at just the right time, it paid off. 
I certainly look forward to your next post!


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks all, this one is obviously a personal favorite.



UrbanX said:


> That was amazing! The photos alone each tell a story.
> Don't mean to be all emo, but I'd love to know what it _'felt' _like in there?
> Simply stunning. Well done for waiting it out and hitting at at just the right time, it paid off.
> I certainly look forward to your next post!



It felt like no one had been in there for years, which they haven't. It felt dark and dingy and brought back memories of all the time i served as a young man. It felt like it was once a very scary place, before the police massacred it. It felt like a fucking victory. That's how it felt!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 21, 2011)

jerm IX said:


> It felt like a fucking victory. That's how it felt!


----------



## Breesey (Sep 22, 2011)

Really great report! Enjoyed the story, the commentary and the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 23, 2011)

Breesey said:


> Really great report! Enjoyed the story, the commentary and the pictures. Thanks!



Thanks a bunch.


----------

